# 10-cpm dirty stove issue



## sculptor (Nov 24, 2012)

Just recently I've been having the dirty stove issue of a burnpot filling overnight. I thought I was pretty up on the stove cleaning. I've had if for 5 years without this problem. I know it's a dirty stove issue...but where?

Checked oak and oak screen- completely clean!
During my cleaning process, I hit the back with a mallet and vacuum what falls. 
I disconnected the exhaust vent and cleaned. (it's warm here now). Periodically do the leaf blower trick.
I removed the CB and installed a new one. It came with a gasket on, so all I had to do was put the screws on. I vacuumed inside before install.
I scrape the burnpot and drill the holes out during cleaning, but they seem to clog up. 

After cleaning, it runs fine. Nice heat. Nice dancing (blue, yellow, and white flame) no orange flame. After a couple of bags, I wake up to this.   

What is looks like is an air flow problem (cleaning), but where?
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 . The ash doesn't seem to fall into the ash pan. It's a very small amount. And it seems to build up between the burnpot and the craddle


----------



## imacman (Nov 24, 2012)

WOW....I have NEVER seen that on my 10-cpm, not even going 59 bags w/o opening the door.  There is something not right.

Are you sure the combustion blower is running "full speed"?  I'll take your word on the stove being clean, but that sure looks like an air flow problem.

Have you checked the door seal with the "dollar bill" test?

Only other thing I can come up with is the pellets....change to another brand lately?


----------



## sculptor (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm burning turman. Ironically, started after I switched to a quality pellet. I did the dollar bill test and the door passed, but the front of the hopper failed! I have tightened the hopper latch, but haven't run it yet. These photos are from this morning. I'm getting some advice here today and will do another cleaning. It's getting down to the 20's tonight, so would love to solve this today!! Thanks!


----------



## sculptor (Nov 24, 2012)

My settings are 1-4-1


----------



## imacman (Nov 24, 2012)

Well, I'd hate to think the Turmans were at fault, but crazier things have occurred.....do you have any of the previous pellets left to try?

Going back to the previous post I made.....are you 100% certain the combustion blower is running correctly?  Did you plug it into 120v (using a "test power cord") when you had it out for cleaning?


----------



## imacman (Nov 24, 2012)

Try 1-6-1 on the settings.


----------



## sculptor (Nov 24, 2012)

No. I had a new one I installed. I thought I'd just pull it, and replace it with the new one, and clean the other one when I have time. Inspecting the old one, it wasn't very dirty anyways. No I don't have any of the old ones. I have to correct myself, it was 4 bags. But, given what you posted I don't think it matters. I don't get it. The stove is running beautifully! It's very hot. I've watched it during a 2 bag spell. The pellets in the burnpost stay relatively low in amount for a couple of days and then it slowly starts to build.


----------



## sculptor (Nov 24, 2012)

I didn't test the CB. But, if it matters at all. Outside, I can hear & feel the exhaust coming from the vent.


----------



## sculptor (Nov 24, 2012)

Question. The ash pan access doors on each side of the burnpot. They are supposed to slide under the metal piece until they stop, right?


----------



## imacman (Nov 24, 2012)

sculptor said:


> Question. The ash pan access doors on each side of the burnpot. They are supposed to slide under the metal piece until they stop, right?


I push them all the way in until they hit the little metal stops, and then push the vertical doors on the back wall down on top of them as tightly as I can and then tighten the screw.  I don't slide the bottom horizontal doors open at all until I actually clean the stove.


----------



## sculptor (Nov 24, 2012)

OK. just making sure I have that right.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 24, 2012)

When you cleaned the vent did you get the termination cap?

They can get really cruded up and folks generally don't really pay attention to them.

Also check to see if anything got back into the air intake area under the burn pot. Sometimes folks get to scraping things out with that end open and stuff get in there.

ETA:Is your burn pot stirrer working?


----------



## sculptor (Nov 24, 2012)

got the termination cap.
stirrer is working fine.
In the photos, you can see a build-up of ash under the burnpot. I clean this daily. It seems to build up right under the burnpot.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 24, 2012)

sculptor said:


> got the termination cap.
> stirrer is working fine.
> In the photos, you can see a build-up of ash under the burnpot. I clean this daily. It seems to build up right under the burnpot.


 
Also check to see if anything got back into the air intake area under the burn pot. Sometimes folks get to scraping things out with that end open and stuff get(s) in there.

If you are always playing under the burn pot you might have gotten ash into the air intake, I'd insert a small tube attached to the vacuum and send that into the air path or disconnect the OAK at the back of the stove and send the vacuum hose in that way.


----------



## sculptor (Nov 24, 2012)

Ok. I stuck the hose of the vacuum into the fresh air just in case there is anything in there. I also disconnected the exhaust vent, and ran the vacuum hose in there as well. I let it sit in there with the vacuum on. I took my air compressor and lightly sent bursts of air into the ash door panels. I cleaned and vacuumed again. If this doesn't work, could it be a bad combustion fan even though it's brand new?


----------



## imacman (Nov 24, 2012)

sculptor said:


> Ok. I stuck the hose of the vacuum into the fresh air just in case there is anything in there. I also disconnected the exhaust vent, and ran the vacuum hose in there as well. I let it sit in there with the vacuum on. I took my air compressor and lightly sent bursts of air into the ash door panels. I cleaned and vacuumed again. If this doesn't work, could it be a bad combustion fan even though it's brand new?


It's possible.

Also, disconnect the OAK from the back of the stove just for the heck of it....that eliminates the OAK hose as a possible problem.

Burn pot looks good, but one more question....does the burn pot sit flat on the cradle (no rocking back & forth if you push down on different corners....not warped)?


----------



## imacman (Nov 24, 2012)

sculptor said:


> In the photos, you can see a build-up of ash under the burnpot. I clean this daily. It seems to build up right under the burnpot.


Not necessary to clean this daily....as long as the big rectangular hole is open, that ash sitting on the edges has no effect on anything.

I WILL say that the ash looks pretty dark.....more evidence of lack of burn air.  Make sure you try the 1-6-1 setting I mentioned.


----------



## sculptor (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm sorry. I should have posted a complete list of the things I've performed.  I did remove the oak when I read a previous poster that had the same issue. The burnpot does sit flat. I have re-lit it, and I'll wait and see. I feel it's dirty stove issue...I just can't seem to find where. This won't be the first time I thought I had a problem, and another clean makes it go away.  lol.

I also set to 1-6-1


----------



## imacman (Nov 24, 2012)

Keep us posted.


----------



## sculptor (Nov 24, 2012)

I will and thanks for your help! Much appreciated!


----------



## imacman (Nov 24, 2012)

Just for your own reference, here are pics of my burn pot, ash, and the ash in the ash pan. Notice how much lighter it is than yours (more complete burn). Hope yours starts to look like that soon.


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 25, 2012)

If the burn pot doesn't sit flush, try putting some "Flat gasket" material down..

This will seal the pot a little better and eliminate some burn pot bypass.  

The ash slides should be fully seated (triple check them). And the hopper lid latch should be tight as well. 

The slowing Comb blower is a good possibility. Do you have an oil? Maybe try some lube? Get it spinnin again?


----------



## imacman (Nov 25, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> If the burn pot doesn't sit flush, try putting some "Flat gasket" material down..
> 
> This will seal the pot a little better and eliminate some burn pot bypass.....


 
I am experimenting with my own pot gasket as we speak.  Have been using it since the beginning of burn season and it seemingly makes a difference....much liver flame on all heat ranges.  

I even make a special gasket to seal off the right side where the stirrer goes out of the pot....BIG air hole there w/o it.


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 25, 2012)

Yeah. I made a Lytherm gasket for the stirrer hole and flat gasket for the pot. 

I used high temp silicone and its still holding up well.


----------



## imacman (Nov 25, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Yeah. I made a Lytherm gasket for the stirrer hole and flat gasket for the pot.  I used high temp silicone and its still holding up well.


 
Looks good.  I see you did that right after getting the stove....good foresight Dex.

I have some of that flat hopper gasket too, but it's so coarse, I thought the nice smooth Lytherm would do a better job of sealing, since there is no weight really compressing it.  So far so good.


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 25, 2012)

imacman said:


> Looks good.  I see you did that right after getting the stove....good foresight Dex.
> 
> I have some of that flat hopper gasket too, but it's so coarse, I thought the nice smooth Lytherm would do a better job of sealing, since there is no weight really compressing it.  So far so good.



Yep. Within the 1st few burns. 

The Lytherm is softer. But the flat gasket is a little thicker and the Meeco's brand is kinda soft and its got an impression where its sat now for so long. I noticed a difference even after only having a few fires before I installed it.  Any leak that you can reduce or eliminate, is more air for combustion  I have installed a burn pot gasket on my Fahrenheit also. The burn pot on it, consists of 6 different pieces to make a whole unit (confusion?) So there are a few gaps and leaks. It helped it tremendously. 

I have a couple sheets of Lytherm. So when these fail, I will try it and compare. But something is better than nothing


----------



## sculptor (Nov 26, 2012)

Well, after 3 short bags...sigh. There is a problem that's NOT a dirty stove. The first pic is the stove before bed. The next pic is the full pot the morning after.


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 26, 2012)

Whether its dirty or not. Its an airflow issue. 

Bad gaskets, plugged stove, plugged vent, OAK obstruction, or failing Comb blower. 

Take your pic and attack that area.


----------



## sculptor (Nov 26, 2012)

I just got off the phone with Englander. Apparently, my stove is working fine. I did a complete clean 4 bags ago. Yesterday morning, I shut it down and vacuumed the burnpot out. I put in a 40lb bag of pellets and burned on 9 9. Before bed, I put in another bag of pellets to get me through the night, that's 2 bags...I wake up with a full burnpot.  I was advised to clean the burnpot every 1 bag. So, instead of the daily shut down and vacuuming the burnpot daily...I'm told to do this every twice a day.

He said it's completely normal to have to shut it down and vacuum out the burnpot for every 1 bags of Turmans I burn = twice daily! Nice!


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 26, 2012)

Barf .....


----------



## pourlepayssauvage (Nov 26, 2012)

sculptor said:


> Well, after 3 short bags...sigh. There is a problem that's NOT a dirty stove. The first pic is the stove before bed. The next pic is the full pot the morning after.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I think you said somewhere that you had vacuumed the exhaust vent, but I wanted to let you know I was experiencing the same thing last week - I have the same stove (bought new as a refurb over the summer) and after burning 20-25 bags my burn pot was looking similar to yours in the morning - cleaned/vacuumed everything and still had the same problem - I then tried the leaf blower trick and its back to burning the way it's supposed to.


----------



## sculptor (Nov 26, 2012)

When I was explaining things to him he said "Well, there is a discrepancy in the number of bags you burned before cleaning the burnpot" when I didn't count the last bag that filled up the burnpot during the night and only burned half the bag. When I told him I performed Englanders weekly maintenance daily, he still insisted it's a dirty burnpot. When I asked him FOUR TIMES, are you saying I should shut the stove down EVERY SINGLE BAG I BURN AND CLEAN THE BURNPOT...he said yes! Four times. When I told him that means shutting the stove down and doing the DAILY maintenance TWICE A DAY...he said...that' normal.
Or get a better pellet...I'm burning Turmans.

I do the leaf blower trick. I even disassembled the vent and cleaned it that way.

side note. He did do a diagnostic check and the CB is working fine. There has to be an air leak somewhere. If I can bother you guys for one more question? Can an air leak in the CB gasket cause this? Should I pull the CB blower again and check for this?


----------



## jrsdws (Nov 26, 2012)

Something still not right here.  I've never burned Turmans but my understanding is that they are very good.  With the worst pellets I've burned in my CPM, the burnpot always cleans itself and ejects remaining ash during shutdown cycle.  I do give it a quick hit with the vacuum when I do quick cleans perhaps twice a week, but the pot is always pretty clear...just a little residual ash. 

The picture makes it clear that there isn't enough combustion air. 

Guys...could this be something with the vacuum switch or would it be throwing an E code?

Ok...another quick checklist...everyone will add the things I overlook:

1.  Bottom button settings 1-4-1?  It needs more air.  Have you tried 1-6-1?
2.  Is the stirrer rod working?  It should turn about 1/8" everytime the auger feeds pellets.
3.  Oak is attached and completely clean and clear of obstructions?
4.  Stove cleaned thoroughly...fiber board removed...ash traps removed..back wall tapped...thorough vacuum?
5.  Combustion blower removed and cleaned and gasket replaced if damaged?
6.  Door, hopper, and ashpan gaskets checked and/or replaced?
7.  Ashpan is closed and fully seated properly?
8.  Venting brushed and vacuumed clean completely?
9.  Burn pot is seated properly?
10. 

This is a good little stove.  We just have to put our finger on the culprit that's robbing you of air to the burn pot.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 26, 2012)

You likely have ash inside the exhaust paths between the fire box and the combustion blower.  This can be hard to get out even with thumping the rear wall and going through the ash clean outs and more thumping.

If you have a strong shop vacuum you might be able to get this from the combustion blower cavity.  Just have a spare gasket before doing it.

In answer to your question not likely at all.

Again, I'll mention the area from the air intake to under the burn pot.

I don't have a clue about how well your burn pot sits in its receptacle, I seen a lot of burn pot air bypasses in this area on a number of stoves.   Simple things like not grinding down large welds enough can cause these and can lack of welds.

It varies and affects all stoves and models and makers.


----------



## imacman (Nov 26, 2012)

Well, after looking at your first burning pic above, I am pretty confident there is an airflow problem.....that sure looks like a lazy burn to me. The only things I can come up with at this point are a bad comb. blower, or maybe a leaking/not fully seated ash pan.

At this point, I think you need to contact Mike H. directly and explain what you've done, and have him look at the pics too. Try a PM on this site (stoveguy2esw, or mholton@englanderstoves.com, or stoveguy2esw@yahoo.com), or call Tech Service back and tell them you need to talk directly to him.

When you finally reach him, also mention what the other tech told you about cleaning burnpot after 1 bag of Turmans.  I've never heard of anything like this before.....I haven't touched mine and it's been a week and 5 bags of Stove Chow.


----------



## sculptor (Nov 26, 2012)

I can confidently answer yes to all questions asked in checklist.

Smokey, I can say that when I pulled the CB and installed a new one, I did see ash in the location mentioned and vacuumed it out before installing the new CB. I did mention the burnpot to the tech because it was brought up in this thread. He said it's very unlikely to be the issue. He said even if it does let in a little bit of air, it wouldn't cause this kind of problem.

I'm starting to wonder about the gasket on the new CB I installed. It came with a gasket already attached, but I'm starting to think this is the area... I'm thinking about pulling it, inspecting it, and re-installing it. I think I should get a new gasket first.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 26, 2012)

sculptor said:


> I can confidently answer yes to all questions asked in checklist.
> 
> Smokey, I can say that when I pulled the CB and installed a new one, I did see ash in the location mentioned and vacuumed it out before installing the new CB. I did mention the burnpot to the tech because it was brought up in this thread. He said it's very unlikely to be the issue. He said even if it does let in a little bit of air, it wouldn't cause this kind of problem.
> 
> I'm starting to wonder about the gasket on the new CB I installed. It came with a gasket already attached, but I'm starting to think this is the area... I'm thinking about pulling it, inspecting it, and re-installing it. I think I should get a new gasket first.


 

You got all the way from the combustion blower cavity to above the burn pot in the firebox going in from the combustion blower cavity?

I'm asking because I think (hard for old farts like me, you understand) there is crud still in there and also likely between under the burn pot to the end of the OAK. 

I understand I don't have your stove and heaven forbid that I'm calling Barf on the ESW techie you talked with.

But I have dealt with a fair share of dirty stove syndrome and have traced down more than a couple air leaks.

I know what I'd do and it involves a good dose of vacuum power, brush work, and thumping.

Then I'd set the stove to burning on a nice low setting and adjust the flame (lfb and lba) before sending it out on 9 9 with a good dense pellet.

Along the way I'd verify the agitator is functioning and I was getting some good fly ash action.


----------



## sculptor (Nov 26, 2012)

Ahh! No I didn't get all the way to the burn pot. I just snaked it in until it met with resistance.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 26, 2012)

Here is the vacuum power I use you'll need to make an adapter and find your own unit


https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/...5UiEhf47upV8yX98x36jzmvTwnBJxUeFzo--UWF3KXueQ


----------



## ghandy131 (Nov 26, 2012)

I may have found the problem.  I've been suffering the same fate of late and after the misses cleaned and cleaned and brushed and vacuumed we kept getting the same result.  So I pulled the burn pot and lo and behold, the back side of the seat is warpped.  I put the pot back and it actually rocks in one corner.  I have seen fire coming up the back of the pot but hadn't thought much of it till now.  I believe this will cause a massive air diversion and radically affect the burn rate.  To those who know considerably more than I, could this be it?


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 26, 2012)

You don't want any air to miss the bottom of the burn pot and the pellet pile.  Except the air taken into account with the air wash.

Warped burn pots are bad news.

As are improperly ground down weld blobs.


----------



## imacman (Nov 26, 2012)

I had a warped burn pot in my 10-cpm when I first bought it....never knew about it until first cleaning.  However, I had no issues burning even with the warp.....and certainly NOTHING like what Sculptor is going through.

Sculptor, did you take my advice and talk to Mike H. himself about this, or at least send him an email?


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 26, 2012)

imacman, did you have that home made gasket in there when you were burning with the warped pot?

That was one thing I was going to suggest to get him over the warped receptacle.


----------



## Indiana (Nov 26, 2012)

After the power returned from hurricane sandy, I also have been experiencing a dirty burn.  Not as bad as above but not normal.  I did a reset yesterday.  F5 displayed fine and then I checked the burn mode. I was in Corn mode #4.  I know for a fact it was in mode #1 in the beginning of the season. Now back to normal.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 26, 2012)

That's another good thing to check on. 

You might want to talk to the folks at ESW about that as well.


----------



## sculptor (Nov 26, 2012)

imacman said:


> I had a warped burn pot in my 10-cpm when I first bought it....never knew about it until first cleaning. However, I had no issues burning even with the warp.....and certainly NOTHING like what Sculptor is going through.
> 
> Sculptor, did you take my advice and talk to Mike H. himself about this, or at least send him an email?


 
 Not yet. Since I spoke with the tech today, I cleaned the burnpot & the stove again. I fired it up, and I'll wait until tomorrow. At least I'll be able to say I tried what the tech suggested...


----------



## imacman (Nov 26, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> imacman, did you have that home made gasket in there when you were burning with the warped pot?
> 
> That was one thing I was going to suggest to get him over the warped receptacle.


No, I fixed the warped burn pot.  The gasket is something I just tried this year.


----------



## ghandy131 (Nov 27, 2012)

I sent Englander an e-mail Monday pm re, burn pot warpped skirt.  Got a reply within an hour.  They're sending me a new one today.  Incredible customer service.  I'll report back when I receive and install.  There are considerable flames coming out the back of the pot and up the fire brick.


----------



## sculptor (Nov 27, 2012)

I think I may have found the issue. After I cleaned the stove and fired it up yesterday, I couldn't get the CB off my mind. I decided to shut the stove down and pull the newly installed CB. When loosening the the screws, I notice a tiny piece of the  aluminum/fiberglass insulation pinched in between the CB and the stove. I removed and screwed it back down. I fired it up and woke up this morning without a burnpot full of pellets.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 27, 2012)

Where did that come from and how big is tiny?


----------



## sculptor (Nov 27, 2012)

On the right side of the combustion blower there is insulation and aluminum tape. I'd say about an inch or two was pinched. There was a long piece of tape hanging. I bought some aluminum tape and re-taped it.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 27, 2012)

That would cut down on air flow.


----------



## sculptor (Nov 27, 2012)

...And now the pot is full again. Time to contact Mike
It may be just a coincidence, but it always fills on bag #3.


----------



## imacman (Nov 27, 2012)

sculptor said:


> ...And now the pot is full again. Time to contact Mike.....


YES!


----------



## sculptor (Dec 21, 2012)

I emailed Mike and didn't get a reply. Then again, my stove is out of warranty...I've been cleaning the burnpot everyday like the tech told me is required rolleyes. It's been running fine for about 10-20 bags with no burn pot fills. It just filled today. I know every square inch of this stove as far as cleaning goes. I'm considering the fact that it's probably a warped burn pot.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Dec 21, 2012)

sculptor said:


> I emailed Mike and didn't get a reply. Then again, my stove is out of warranty...I've been cleaning the burnpot everyday like the tech told me is required rolleyes. It's been running fine for about 10-20 bags with no burn pot fills. It just filled today. I know every square inch of this stove as far as cleaning goes. I'm considering the fact that it's probably a warped burn pot.


 

when did you email me? and what address did you send it to, i just looked at my "work" email on my office computer and i dont see anything for a CPM unit did you send to the "stoveguy" email? thats my home account and i havent to be honest looked at it for several days with prepping for the holiday and my daughter home from college. if you would please send the e mail to the "mholton" addy in my sig line include contact info so i can get in touch with you


----------



## sculptor (Dec 21, 2012)

stoveguy2esw said:


> when did you email me? and what address did you send it to, i just looked at my "work" email on my office computer and i dont see anything for a CPM unit did you send to the "stoveguy" email? thats my home account and i havent to be honest looked at it for several days with prepping for the holiday and my daughter home from college. if you would please send the e mail to the "mholton" addy in my sig line include contact info so i can get in touch with you


 
I'm sorry Mike. I should have said IM. I have a bad habit of calling IM's emails and visa versa. I think? It was one of the contacts that was posted in this thread. In my message I posted a link to this thread to help out a little.


----------



## Bob Sorjanen (Dec 21, 2012)

sculptor said:


> I'm sorry Mike. I should have said IM. I have a bad habit of calling IM's emails and visa versa. I think? It was one of the contacts that was posted in this thread. In my message I posted a link to this thread to help out a little.


Mike will get back to you very fast, he did for me


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Dec 21, 2012)

sculptor said:


> I'm sorry Mike. I should have said IM. I have a bad habit of calling IM's emails and visa versa. I think? It was one of the contacts that was posted in this thread. In my message I posted a link to this thread to help out a little.


 

im still not finding it, could you drop me an e mail with contact info or PM it to me here with "conversation" app on the hearth? dont post contact info in the thread though. im watching the forum as well as the mholton@englanderstoves.com e mail address


----------



## ghandy131 (Dec 21, 2012)

Sculpter, change the bottom buttons to 1-4-3 (yes 3), take two asprin and let us know what happens in the morning.  Worked for me.


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 21, 2012)

That stove should not need the AOT set at 3. 

There is an airflow issue somewhere. Imacman burned 59 bags in his CPM without opening the door or touching anything. 

Mine burns well with the Agitator off (0). Its all in the air to fuel ratio. To little air and/or to much fuel will back things up. 

Talk to Mike... Take his advice. The CPM is a stove that will burn the most pitiful pellet with ease!! When set up and burning properly


----------



## heat seeker (Dec 21, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> Here is the vacuum power I use you'll need to make an adapter and find your own unit
> 
> 
> https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/...5UiEhf47upV8yX98x36jzmvTwnBJxUeFzo--UWF3KXueQ


 
Smokey, you got a link to a larger picture? I'd love to read about that thing, but it's too small, and if I enlarge it, it's too fuzzy. Or maybe I need to vacuum my eyeballs…Thanks!


----------



## sculptor (Dec 21, 2012)

I should report Mike did call me. I missed it.
I keep it on 1-4-1 or 3-4-1


----------



## imacman (Dec 21, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> That stove should not need the AOT set at 3.
> 
> There is an airflow issue somewhere. Imacman burned 59 bags in his CPM without opening the door or touching anything.......
> 
> Talk to Mike... Take his advice. The CPM is a stove that will burn the most pitiful pellet with ease!! When set up and burning properly


Listen to Dex's advice here.....you do NOT need the AOT on 3.   If the stove is set-up properly, it's clean, and the control board is in the correct mode, it should run fine.  I am currently running for 2 weeks w/o having opened the door.....great heat, no pot buildup.  Get in touch w/ Mike ASAP to diagnose your issue.


----------



## sculptor (Dec 21, 2012)

Mike is already in touch with me and it'll get worked out soon. My stove is running now, so it's not an emergency. I cleaned the burnpot after it filled, and fired it right back up. It's kind of weird. Performance wise, it's running great, better than ever! I noticed a difference in heat with the Turmans and Greenway. A really nice flame with lot's of heat. I'm not unhappy with my stove in that respect. So, it's odd to be having a problem at the same time being happier than I've ever being with it. This was the first burnpot fill up since I posted earlier in November. Since then I've had many hot & happy days. It seems the burnpot will fill up if I don't keep it *really* clean. It does rock a little in the cradle if that is any indication of a warped burnpot.


----------



## ghandy131 (Dec 21, 2012)

Just a quote from another thread. 
"3 seasons ago i used stove chow and pres to logs on the 1-3-1 or 1-4-1 settings with great success. this year i returned to stove chow and have been having the same issue with the large spongee clinkers. i reverted back to 1-2-3 and presto, perfect burn and hot." 
Don't know why but it works.  What could possibly be the harm?  Perhaps Mike can let us know.  Still burning furious, hot and clean with the GS. 4.5 Days into this setting.


----------



## sculptor (Dec 21, 2012)

Might be a silly question but, could a very windy day have any effect on the exhausting ability?


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 21, 2012)

Yes if you are venting into the wind and haven't made provisions for doing so.


----------



## sculptor (Dec 21, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> Yes if you are venting into the wind and haven't made provisions for doing so.


It that what the swivel elbow is for? Is there any way of knowing what mph of wind it would take? This is my vent location. I need to go outside and look to see which way the exhaust is facing, and with 12mph wind?


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 21, 2012)

Any wind into the vent without a corresponding amount directed into the air intake will degrade the burn.

Horizontal vent terminations should be pointed down or face blocked or jet capped.


----------



## mithesaint (Dec 21, 2012)

sculptor said:


> It that what the swivel elbow is for? Is there any way of knowing what mph of wind it would take? This is my vent location. I need to go outside and look to see which way the exhaust is facing, and with 12mph wind?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Can't answer your specific questions, but the vent for my CPM is on the south side of my house, and the burn is definitely affected by the wind.  It's very wide open and occasionally very windy here.  Last night I was having issues with the burnpot wanting to fill up a little because I had a 30+ mph southwest wind.  The wind shifted over night and all is well.  I have problems with high winds (30+) but usually not anything below that.


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 21, 2012)

ghandy131 said:


> Just a quote from another thread.
> "3 seasons ago i used stove chow and pres to logs on the 1-3-1 or 1-4-1 settings with great success. this year i returned to stove chow and have been having the same issue with the large spongee clinkers. i reverted back to 1-2-3 and presto, perfect burn and hot."
> Don't know why but it works.  What could possibly be the harm?  Perhaps Mike can let us know.  Still burning furious, hot and clean with the GS. 4.5 Days into this setting.



Who posted that?? A Newb who didnt know any better? 

No need to speed up the auger. Unless burning corn. Period. 

Sorry, not trying to be dismissive with your idea. But with pellets, if its building up, your stove has an airflow, controller, or venting issue. Absolutely no need. Your getting less heat by stirring more often to burn them up. 

Many of of us here have this stove. Many of us can go.Loooong periods without worrying about pellet build up (I dont even think about it, in any of my stoves) 

A properly set-up and burning stove should be just that.


----------



## imacman (Dec 21, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> .....Many of of us here have this stove. Many of us can go.Loooong periods without worrying about pellet build up (I dont even think about it, in any of my stoves)
> 
> A properly set-up and burning stove should be just that.


 
Yep, what he said.

I had an Avalon Astoria before my 10-cpm.  It was my very first stove (dealer showroom unit), and I'd never burned anything but cord wood before.  That stove didn't have any stirrer, but I went for long periods w/o opening the door on that one either.

BUT, it was spotlessly clean, had a good vent system, an OAK, I knew the motors were running at speed, were lubricated, and the pellets were at least decent.


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 21, 2012)

imacman said:


> Yep, what he said.
> 
> I had an Avalon Astoria before my 10-cpm.  It was my very first stove (dealer showroom unit), and I'd never burned anything but cord wood before.  That stove didn't have any stirrer, but I went for long periods w/o opening the door on that one either.
> 
> BUT, it was spotlessly clean, had a good vent system, an OAK, I knew the motors were running at speed, were lubricated, and the pellets were at least decent.



Operating as it should  A PDVC or PDV may need daily pot tending. There are 2 stoves in the Englander line-up that i know shouldn't need daily anything. The 10-CPM and 10-CDV (no auto ignite/older model. But still a goodie)  

Clean, check EVL, check gaskets, reset board, etc... Listen to Mikes advice.


----------



## imacman (Dec 21, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Operating as it should  A PDVC or PDV may need daily pot tending. There are 2 stoves in the Englander line-up that i know shouldn't need daily anything. The 10-CPM and 10-CDV (no auto ignite/older model. But still a goodie)
> 
> Clean, check EVL, check gaskets, reset board, etc... Listen to Mikes advice.


My guess is that the EP series shouldn't need daily "maintenance" either, if running properly.  The PDVC and PVC need that daily pot scrape....I think it's listed as a daily item in the manual.


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 21, 2012)

imacman said:


> My guess is that the EP series shouldn't need daily "maintenance" either, if running properly.  The PDVC and PVC need that daily pot scrape....I think it's listed as a daily item in the manual.



Then it may hold true for the PAH and IP also? 

They all have the On/Off and Hi/Low function. 

If a stove can On/Off it better not have ash in the pot? Correct? 

Many users of EP's and PAH's here? Never a complaint yet? Just CPM?? Hmmm


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 21, 2012)

If it can on/off it best not have too much ash in the pot.

As for the PAH's there have been a number that have had issues as well as the EP's

The daily maintenance for a top feed stove should be check the burn pot and if needed stir it or shut down and clean it, otherwise keep filling the hopper.

A number of such stoves are in the threads today that have burn issues related to various things from incorrect control mode settings to needing a good cleaning and other things in varying combinations.

I run a top feed on a t-stat but not in on/off mode.  I clean it once a week and other than that I just monitor the pot and fill the hopper.  I can easily go 26 bags on my dirtiest burn setting before it gets to the point I can't stand to look at it any more.

YMMV


----------



## sculptor (Dec 22, 2012)

The gasket material you put around the cradle underneath the burnpot? Is that sold in lengths? How is it purchased?

After watching the fire I've noticed this. I see flame occasionally coming up in between the firebrick and the burnpot. The backside of the burnpot will very slowly fill while the front stays hot and clear. Eventually, the backside backs up and the stirrer starts to dump it in the front side, and slowly starts the filling process.

Let's just say someone has a warped burnpot that rocks slightly on the cradle. If you take some high temp silicone, run a beam on the contact surface underneath the burnpot. sit it on the cradle (outside the stove of course) with mold release on the cradle, so the silicone will bond with the warped burnpot, but not the cradle.


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 22, 2012)

1/2" or 5/8" flat gasket is cheap. Around $7-$14 for a kit at a Hardware store or Hearth Shop


----------



## jrsdws (Dec 22, 2012)

Personal experience with both PAH and CPM and if properly vented with a clear, clean exhaust path, absolutely no daily maintenance to keep the burn pot clean.  The PAH really expels the ash...better than the CPM...but the stirrer on the CPM, running normal operation, makes up the difference.  We've run some really poor quality pellets through both units and neither have issues with clinkers or burn pot build up of any kind....when properly installed and clean with no air flow bypass at burn pot or elsewhere.

My CPM pot had no visible bypass, but I added 5/8" flat gasket as pictured above and experienced a noticeable improvement in flame characteristic and ash ejection.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 22, 2012)

Frequently bypasses are not visible.  Air goes through very small gaps easily.

Metal to metal seals are rarely air tight..

If the combustion air goes through the pot instead of around it, it removes more ash and that decreases the rate that the area under the burn pot fills with ash and allows you to burn longer between cleanings.

Also burn pot hole placement can have a big impact on how well the fire burns because if they are above the normal burn pile they too can be a combustion air bypass (please note the use of weasel word can).

It will depend upon the fuel being burned as well as the amount of the fuel that is going to be in the burn pot at the maximum firing rate.


----------



## imacman (Dec 22, 2012)

jrsdws said:


> ......I added 5/8" flat gasket as pictured above and experienced a noticeable improvement in flame characteristic and ash ejection.


 
I too experimented with burn pot gaskets.  I first tried using the 1/8" thick Lytherm.  It worked well, but I hesitated actually adhering it to the cradle, seeing that it tears easily and I figured I'd be replacing it often.

I had a conversation with Dexter, and saw the above mentioned gasket he used.  I happen to have some of that left over from my "Englander Early Bird Gasket kit", and installed it.   So far, I am very happy with it, and would recommend this "mod" to the burn pot/cradle to any 10-cpm owners.....nice active flame.


----------



## sculptor (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks Dexter, Smokey, Imac & jr! I just installed and waiting the 2 hours it calls for.


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 22, 2012)

Start that bad boy up..... Dont wait. The heat will cure the silicone/cement 

(Nevermind. I see its been over 2 hrs.)


----------



## sculptor (Dec 22, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Start that bad boy up..... Dont wait. The heat will cure the silicone/cement
> 
> (Nevermind. I see its been over 2 hrs.)


I couldn't wait the 2 hours. lol. The flame looks good! I noticed when I had the cradle and the burnpot out, that on the backside view of the burnpot sitting inside the cradle, it looked like the two corners touched, but there was a slight gap in the center. I also felt a slight rocking when I put my fingers on opposite sides of the burnpot that I hadn't noticed earlier in thread. Here is a photo 2 1/2 hours into the start-up. And things look and feel good!


----------



## imacman (Dec 22, 2012)

What settings do you have the stove at when you took that pic? And that pic was taken AFTER 2 1/2 hrs of burning? That flame is WAY big!

Look at Dexter's pic above.....that's what mine looks like during normal burning on heat setting 5 or 6, and lower buttons at 2-5-1.


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 22, 2012)

imacman said:


> What settings do you have the stove at when you took that pic? And that pic was taken AFTER 2 1/2 hrs of burning? That flame is WAY big!
> 
> Look at Dexter's pic above.....that's what mine looks like during normal burning on heat setting 5 or 6, and lower buttons at 2-5-1.



On 9-9 my flame doesn't get that BIG There is build up already. I can tell based on flame size. 

The flame should be much lower. Even on higher settings. 

This is heat level 6. On 3-5-1.


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 22, 2012)

Can you record video?  And post to YouTube??


----------



## sculptor (Dec 22, 2012)

My settings are on 3-5-1
I'm running it on 9 9.
Here is a pic taken minutes before this post without the flash under different lighting. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Now that I look at the first pic, I might have uploaded a pic from S U and mislabeled as after 2 1/2 hours.


----------



## sculptor (Dec 22, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Can you record video? And post to YouTube??


No. I wish I could.


----------



## imacman (Dec 22, 2012)

sculptor said:


> .....Now that I look at the first pic, I might have uploaded a pic from S U and mislabeled as after 2 1/2 hours.


 
Now THAT would be more reasonable.  My start-up is like that.


----------



## sculptor (Dec 23, 2012)

thanks for your help guys...........


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 23, 2012)

sculptor said:


> thanks for your help guys...........





What happened?  

"Went out Christmas shopping and came home to a filled burn pot. I think I am done with this chit?"


----------



## Indiana (Dec 23, 2012)

dont give up yet. there is a problem. one of us will figure it out.


----------



## sculptor (Dec 23, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> What happened?
> 
> "Went out Christmas shopping and came home to a filled burn pot. I think I am done with this chit?"


 I tried to remove it. It's Christmas and I don't want to be such a downer. I made a big mistake relying on pellet stove for primary heat. I knew it going in it wasn't advised. I did it anyway. I'm just a little frustrated seeing my family's disappointed faces coming home to a 36 degree house. And I'm feeling a little burnt out dealing with it.


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 23, 2012)

sculptor said:


> I tried to remove it. It's Christmas and I don't want to be such a downer. I made a big mistake relying on pellet stove for primary heat. I knew it going in it wasn't advised. I did it anyway. I'm just a little frustrated seeing my family's disappointed faces coming home to a 36 degree house. And I'm feeling a little burnt out dealing with it.



Whole house heating with a pellet stove is possible. The house and layout play a Big part! 

The stove does need to be operational though. 

Leaks, Plugged up, Controller, or Combustion blower (weak/failing). There isnt much else it could be.


----------



## Dr.Faustus (Dec 23, 2012)

Cheer up, you'll get to the bottom of it, and using it as a primary heat source is possible. I know this because I've been doing it for years with a 25-pdvc. I dont even have a furnace anymore. lost it in a flood years ago. Never replaced it because i never used it anyway.

I do keep a kerosene heater tucked away with a few gallons of kero in the garage in case a part on the stove breaks.


----------



## sculptor (Dec 23, 2012)

DexterDay- I know. Unless there is a part of the stove not mentioned in the manual that needs to be cleaned, or a subject I have yet to read about on here in 4 years, I have no clue what it is? I clean over and over. My family thinks I'm crazy cleaning it as much as I do. I've removed the CB twice. I've removed the entire vent system cleaning each link thoroughly. I've ran a vacuum inside with the CB removed. I've been instructed by an Englander to clean the burnpot more regularly than called for. I've scraped that thing until I see metal. My latest experiment, when the pot filled up after 3 bags, after I know I just did a thorough cleaning, I cleaned it again. The next time it filled up after about 3 bags, I just emptied the burnpot, put it back in an turned it on, it went for I don't know how many bags? I don't keep good track of how bags it goes, or document the days and what not, but I can tell you that I've done all this cleaning since I first post my problem, which I believe is well and beyond the scheduled maintenance! Englander tech tells me with what he performed over the phone my CB is working fine. I'm hoping I would have caught a leak disassembling everything twice. Plugged up? I would hope that I wouldn't be missing it every time I clean, but it is possible. I've had a vacuum running with the hose run through the vent, and have used compressed air in hopes to dislodge it. The controller is the only thing that has never been brought up before.


----------



## Dr.Faustus (Dec 23, 2012)

while doing the leaf blower trick, leave the leaf blower on, go to the stove and inside the stove find where the air is sucking out. while leaf blower is still on, shoot compressed air in there at 150 psi or however high your air compressor lets you. maybe that combined with the leaf blower should bust out any clog.

It'd be nice to have a 2nd person outside watching the leaf blower, who could tell you if theres soot flying out when you let the compressed air rip.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 23, 2012)

sculptur,

What does your OAK look like inside the house and outside is there a screen on it and if so can you post a picture of the OAK and the outside termination for it.

I'm looking for things like sharp bends and too tight an OAK screening.


----------



## Eric Bommer (Dec 23, 2012)

I was running though very similar issues and just got it fixed(I have 55TRPEP).  I was dumping out my burn pot at least twice a day.  I Knew it was an air issue but couldn't find any more soot to clean out.  After almost 3 years of limping along this year I have really worked on making it right.  Sometimes I have motivation issues.

First Fix.  I realized my stove ran worse during windy days and when it was calm it ran much better.  My horizontal exhaust was pointing north west and I live in a high wind area so I built a wind block.

Second Fix.  The wind block only helped, with help from the Hearth I made a gasket for my burn pot and that made another big improvement.

Third Fix.  Once again help from the Hearth, I talked to Mike and my stove mode was set incorrect, I was over feeding my stove by 7%. Doesn't sound like much but after a few hours I could see the flame grow and start to get lazy.  After 8 to 12 hrs my pot was almost full.  And as Mike explained to me its all about *Air* and *Fuel*.

Now with these 3 fixes(Mostly the controller)my stove is now running great and as of today I was able to go 3 bag with out cleaning the burn pot, I have never been able to do that.


----------



## sculptor (Dec 23, 2012)

The OAK with removed rain guard(?)   I noticed the hose clamp wasn't tightened. I think I removed under advisement to see if there was a difference?


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 23, 2012)

I  have another question for you sculptor why are you using a LFF of 3 ?

With a dense pellet and perhaps an air flow issue I'd be using 1 for the LFF that will lower the fuel to air ratio.


----------



## sculptor (Dec 23, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> I have another question for you sculptor why are you using a LFF of 3 ?
> 
> With a dense pellet and perhaps an air flow issue I'd be using 1 for the LFF that will lower the fuel to air ratio.


Go back to the 1-4-1 setting?


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 23, 2012)

Yes I remember someone suggested you go to inside air.

My entire take on inside burn air can be summed up in very few words, it inhales with pursed lips.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 23, 2012)

sculptor said:


> Go back to the 1-4-1 setting?


 
No just your LFF


----------



## sculptor (Dec 23, 2012)

I turned off the stove for resetting. What setting are you recommending for all three?


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 23, 2012)

sculptor said:


> I turned off the stove for resetting. What setting are you recommending for all three?


 
1-5-1


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 23, 2012)

Now one of the other things that could be happening is metal creep.  I've never run into that in going through any of the England threads on here.

That is where parts of the stove change positions relative to other parts, this can allow what are normally good gasket seals to no longer function.

I have another bit of advice change only one thing at a time.  And clean between every adjustment.  Otherwise you are just stepping all over yourself and going no where fast.


----------



## jdempsey (Dec 23, 2012)

This is one interesting thread, and keeping my attention. Like a suspense novel. But I know it has got to be as aggravating as heck. Hang in there.

Alot of knowledgeable people on this site and im sure you will get it running correctly soon.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 23, 2012)

We want to see pictures after the stove has come out of startup and the flame has stabilized.

We are looking for a nice bright yellow white almost white flame with pellet action in the burn pot and ash being ejected.


----------



## jrsdws (Dec 23, 2012)

I don't recall ever getting pellets in my CPM to do the pellet dance.  I just don't think the burn pot design allows for it.  The mulfifuel pot is too wide and long with too many holes up the sides I think.  With that being said, however, I never had a single issue with pellets building up or the stove not ejecting the ash.  I had a couple of small clinkers with some pretty bad pellets.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 23, 2012)

They should wiggle a bit in the pot once they get small.

ETA: I'm out of here until sometime likely late tomorrow, company coming.


----------



## jrsdws (Dec 23, 2012)

I scanned through the entire thread.  Did we ever try a control board reset and then make sure the stove was set for pellet mode?

When I got mine CPM new it arrived set in mode 3.  I have no idea what that mode is for but pellet is mode 1.  Everytime I reset the board it'd reset to mode 3.

It's worth a try maybe?

1. Unplug stove.  After a few seconds, plug back in.
2. Within 5 seconds, push all three bottom buttons at the same time and let go.  The display in the window should read F5.  Wait for display to go out.
3. Unplug stove and plug back in.
4. Press blower speed up and down buttons at the same time
5. Push heat range down to display "1" in the window, then wait for window to clear.
6. Reset bottom three buttons to 1-4-1
7. Fire it up.

I'm grasping for straws here.  Maybe we'll get lucky.  If this was suggested and tried already, my apologies for duplicating.


----------



## sculptor (Dec 24, 2012)

I reset the stove and fired it back up last night on the settings of 1-5-1. I went to bed and woke up with a filled burnpot. I'm going to clean it again. I'll do a board reset. I'm going to leave it off. It's going to be 55 degrees today. I'll have space heaters out if needed. I like the advice of doing one thing at a time. I feel I'm starting to lose track of what I have changed and when. Thanks again! I know you all have much better things to than this...and I appreciate it.


----------



## jrsdws (Dec 24, 2012)

Another full read through of the thread and there is one area of cleaning that might have been overlooked.

Let stove cool and open the door.  Just inside the door, reach up and you'll find an open box or shelf.  Reach back and feel around on the floor of that shelf.  There are 6 holes that lead down to the back of the fire box.  This is the area the little ash trap doors lead to.  This is exhaust path and ash can build up around these holes and restrict airflow a lot.  That entire area up there should be cleaned and vacuumed out regularly.  You might try running a hose or even a wire down those holes, but usually ash just builds around the opening and gradually makes it smaller.

Also, if you do the board reset, make sure to follow the steps to make sure you're in pellet mode.

Don't give up.  It might truly be an easy fix.


----------



## sculptor (Dec 24, 2012)

jrsdws said:


> Another full read through of the thread and there is one area of cleaning that might have been overlooked.
> 
> Let stove cool and open the door. Just inside the door, reach up and you'll find an open box or shelf. Reach back and feel around on the floor of that shelf. There are 6 holes that lead down to the back of the fire box. This is the area the little ash trap doors lead to. This is exhaust path and ash can build up around these holes and restrict airflow a lot. That entire area up there should be cleaned and vacuumed out regularly. You might try running a hose or even a wire down those holes, but usually ash just builds around the opening and gradually makes it smaller.
> 
> ...


I just completed the leaf blower and compressed air trick. I shot air in the ash trap doors with the leaf blower going. I could feel the air coming out of the holes on the shelf. I haven't done the board reset yet.


----------



## jrsdws (Dec 24, 2012)

Air coming out is good but doesn't confirm there is no restriction.


----------



## sculptor (Dec 24, 2012)

jrsdws said:


> Air coming out is good but doesn't confirm there is no restriction.


Ok. I was looking for some indication to stop cleaning.
I'll be darned! I had it on corn setting #3. I remember now, I spoke with Mike quite some time ago, and he told me about burning 1/2 corn 1/2 pellets, and burn on corn setting. I tried it and liked it, but I didn't switch it back to number 1 for pellets. Do you think that the corn setting would do this?

*Burning corn/pellets was the last thing I did in the winter of 2010. My house was struck by lightening in Aug 2011. My stove was unplugged, and was covered. I was in a rental house for 9 months and didn't burn pellets in 2011. I fired my stove up for the first time this year in late Oct/ early November, and my problems started.


----------



## jrsdws (Dec 24, 2012)

I think it might deliver less air for corn burning. Switch to pellets and try.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 24, 2012)

sculptor said:


> I just completed the leaf blower and compressed air trick. I shot air in the ash trap doors with the leaf blower going. I could feel the air coming out of the holes on the shelf. I haven't done the board reset yet.


 

Not necessarily a good sign sculptor unless you shot that air up towards the top of those ash clean outs.

There should be a path from down low in that ash trap towards the combustion blower you remember cleaning from there and hitting something?

If that something was the ash trap wall it is one thing if it was before that point then you hit something like an ash plug.


----------



## imacman (Dec 24, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> Not necessarily a good sign sculptor unless you shot that air up towards the top of those ash clean outs.
> 
> There should be a path from down low in that ash trap towards the combustion blower you remember cleaning from there and hitting something?
> 
> If that something was the ash trap wall it is one thing if it was before that point then you hit something like an ash plug.


Smokey, I understand what he says he did, and it's fine.  Shooting compressed air into the ash traps will result in air coming out the top holes.  I'm hoping he did the "bang on the steel back wall w/ a small hammer" trick too. 

I'll be curious what happens after the board reset.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 24, 2012)

Yes Pete I know it is possible for air to come out those holes if a compressed air nozzle was inserted into the ash trap opening but that doesn't mean there isn't an obstruction between that ash trap and the rest of the exhaust and the amount of air that comes out those holes should be small even with a air compressor if a leaf blower was sucking on the vent end of things at the same time.

But it has been more than 8 hours now since he coughed up the fact he was burning a corn/pellet mix the last time the stove worked right.


----------



## sculptor (Dec 24, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> Yes Pete I know it is possible for air to come out those holes if a compressed air nozzle was inserted into the ash trap opening but that doesn't mean there isn't an obstruction between that ash trap and the rest of the exhaust and the amount of air that comes out those holes should be small even with a air compressor if a leaf blower was sucking on the vent end of things at the same time.
> 
> But it has been more than 8 hours now since he coughed up the fact he was burning a corn/pellet mix the last time the stove worked right.


 
I have a small length of flexible tubing I attach to the vacuum hose to wrangle around behind the trap door when I vacuum behind it. I hate that it only donned on me when I saw the #3 that I had burned some corn two years ago. I hate that I didn't even think about another fuel setting. I'm a little surprised the Englander tech never thought about that while he had me testing the CB from the board. I'm not going to call it a fix until I've gone through more bags


----------



## jrsdws (Dec 24, 2012)

I too tried to wrangle a hose attached to the vac behind that firewall.  I lost so much suction I probably didn't vac anything out of there, but I did kind of bulldoze ash all the way to one side so I could get at it.  It really piles up back there so you have to find a way.

I think corn mode is #5 isn't it?  Mine resets to #3 and I have no idea what that is.  I don't think it's in the manual.  I could be wrong.

Well let's hope we're on the right track here.  That's be a good Christmas present for you.  

Keep us posted.


----------



## imacman (Dec 24, 2012)

jrsdws said:


> ....I think corn mode is #5 isn't it? Mine resets to #3 and I have no idea what that is. *I don't think it's in the manual. I could be wrong*......


 
P. 16 of the owners manual has all the info on how to change modes, plus the #'s for each.


----------



## Indiana (Dec 25, 2012)

imacman said:


> P. 16 of the owners manual has all the info on how to change modes, plus the #'s for each.


Ever since the hurricane, my cpm has been running a little odd also.We had multiple power failures, some for 5 days or more. Sometimes my cpm resets to corn mode #5. I reset it to #1 and did a restart. Not much changed so I continue to run on 1-2-3. I did another reset this morning. Instead of pressing the blower speed up/down I pressed heat range up/down by mistake. The letter "c" appeared in the display. I fumbled with the up/down buttons and a "p" appeared. Is this also a corn/pellet setting? Giving it a try. If anyone has any insite on this let us cpm owners know. Mike H. might have help.


----------



## jrsdws (Dec 25, 2012)

#1 for pellets
#5 for corn
#6 for cherry pits

The manual makes no mention of any other setting numbers.  Mine came shipped set on #3 and resets to #3.  

I don't recall details, but I remember it burned like chit.  Imacman helped with the trouble shooting and to put me in mode #1 for pellets and then all was well.  

Does the OP's stove have a tstat on it?  If not, is the jumper installed?  That stove loses its mind without that jumper.


----------



## PatsFan76 (Dec 26, 2012)

Just wanted to throw my two cent's in. I have been having a similar issue with my TRCPM and have been following all the advice the Good Folks here have freely given and i stumbled upon something today.
I just happened to look at the plate inside the door to the left that holds the door latch and there was a huge hole about 3/8 inch wide so the latch pin has room to move. After plugging off the hole my stove has been running like a champ. I have been burning for 12 hours now  and the glass hardly has a spec on it also the flame is lively and bright.
Might be worth a look.


----------

